# Need extra ethernet ports where Tivo mini is



## jayerndl (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a Tivo mini setup in a room with no wired etherent and am using MOCA with my Roamio Pro to create a MOCA network. In that same room I would like to connect a couple of other devices (Blu-ray, roku, etc.) using wired ethernet. Can I use this  MOCA/Ethernet switch to provide ethernet connections for my other devices? If so is there a better and/or less expensive solution? Thanks.

Jay


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

That should work fine. Price looks right too.


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 20, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> That should work fine. Price looks right too.


Thanks for the reply. Looking more closely at the device I see it has a coax IN and a TV out coax jack in addition to the 4 Ethernet ports. Will it work to connect the TV out of the ChannelMaster to the coax in of the Mini or should I connect the Mini via one of the Ethernet ports.

Jay


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

jayerndl said:


> Thanks for the reply. Looking more closely at the device I see it has a coax IN and a TV out coax jack in addition to the 4 Ethernet ports. Will it work to connect the TV out of the ChannelMaster to the coax in of the Mini or should I connect the Mini via one of the Ethernet ports.
> 
> Jay


Couldn't say for sure, but I suspect not. Most adapters don't pass moca through the TV-out jack. So if not, you'll have 2 choices:

- Connect the Mini to this box by ethernet.
- Splitter. One leg going to Mini, the other to this box.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

jayerndl said:


> I have a Tivo mini setup in a room with no wired etherent and am using MOCA with my Roamio Pro to create a MOCA network. In that same room I would like to connect a couple of other devices (Blu-ray, roku, etc.) using wired ethernet. Can I use this  MOCA/Ethernet switch to provide ethernet connections for my other devices? If so is there a better and/or less expensive solution? Thanks.
> 
> Jay


I don't know about better, but as far as cheaper is concerned, you can get used verizon fios actiontec routers (model MI424wr) cheaper on Ebay. There are instructions at dslreports on setting these up as a moca bridge.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I have four or five FiOS MoCA Actiontecs gathering dust in my closet. I opted to get the Actiontec ECB3500T01 with GigE ports and MoCA instead of using the Actiontec routers. They had been lousy as routers so I didn't want to really use them for MoCA to Ethernet..


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 20, 2003)

Well after a little more looking around I decided to spend $9 and ordered a Directv Deca Ethernet to coax adapter from Amazon. I already have one deca on hand and an extra 5 port switch. Reportedly these work very well to provide Ethernet over coax. You just can't run catv signal on the same line, which I won't be doing. I'll find out in couple of days. These deca adapters normally sell for around $50 which is similar to the moca adapters. But for some reason these deca adapters are available on ebay and amazon dirt cheap for brand new.

Jay


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 20, 2003)

FYI here is a link from AVS Forum DECA, the cheap alternative to MoCA for HTPCs and Extenders  that describes using Directv Decas for Ethernet over coax in a non-Directv setting.

Jay


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jayerndl said:


> Well after a little more looking around I decided to spend $9 and ordered a Directv Deca Ethernet to coax adapter from Amazon. I already have one deca on hand and an extra 5 port switch. Reportedly these work very well to provide Ethernet over coax. You just can't run catv signal on the same line, which I won't be doing. I'll find out in couple of days. These deca adapters normally sell for around $50 which is similar to the moca adapters. But for some reason these deca adapters are available on ebay and amazon dirt cheap for brand new.
> 
> Jay


That's pretty good. Use that and an inexpensive Ethernet switch and you've saved a decent amount of money.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> That's pretty good. Use that and an inexpensive Ethernet switch and you've saved a decent amount of money.


Just need coaxial run that isn't being used by cable or ota


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 20, 2003)

poppagene said:


> Just need coaxial run that isn't being used by cable or ota


That works out well for my use because the Tivo mini doesn't need a cable or ota signal like a full DVR. It just needs Ethernet (over coax or Cat5).

Jay


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jayerndl said:


> FYI here is a link from AVS Forum DECA, the cheap alternative to MoCA for HTPCs and Extenders  that describes using Directv Decas for Ethernet over coax in a non-Directv setting. Jay


 [QUOTE="mdavej;10209189" on AVSForum]Thanks to user Dave Harper, I discovered a great solution for ethernet over coax which is much cheaper than MoCA. It does have caveats, but is a great fit for HTPC and extender systems.[/QUOTE] You're both welcome!  I've been running like this for years with no issues whatsoever with minis and other networked equipment around my home on deca.


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 20, 2003)

FYI. I just got in my 2nd DECA and hooked up several devices including a Mini to an old 5-port switch. Everything works great. I am using one of the  Gen 1 DECA  and one of the  Gen 2 DECA. Thanks again.

Jay


----------

